# 2009 Westminster



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK - Westminster is about a month away
February 9th and 10th -
WHO IS GOING???

I would love to know who is going to show, who is going to spectate, and who is gonna go to lunch with us??
Michele, Diana, Lina, Melissa Jon, ???? Anyone else??

Karen, are you and Bailey going to be there? Kimberly, are you showing anyone???

Does anyone know when the Havs are showing???

I plan on taking the train in for the Havs!! 
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Is it in NYC? hmmmmm...maybe a trip for the Havs would be in order. Is it hard to get tickets? are they expensive?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the same questions Missy has. I'd love to go if it isn't too expensive.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Tickets through Ticketmaster are three tiered:

$145
$60
$40

Those are one day prices. Does anybody know what the $145 gets you that the $60 and $40 doesn't?



Looks like the Havs will be on Tuesday:

Individual breed judging will take place each day between the hours of 8:00AM and 6PM. 

All Hound, Terrier, Non-Sporting and Herding breeds and varieties will be judged on Monday, with Groups judged on Monday evening. 

All Sporting, Working, and Toy breeds and varieties will be judged on Tuesday, with Groups judged on Tuesday evening. Best In Show will also be judged on Tuesday evening. 

All Junior Showmanship preliminaries will be judged on Monday afternoon, with the finals to be held at 7:30PM on Tuesday evening. 

170 Breeds and Varieties will be judged in seven different groups during the day Monday and Tuesday*. 

*Competition in each breed and variety may be viewed in streaming video at the Westminster website. This video will be available within two hours of completion of the judging of that breed. (Please note: A high speed connection is necessary for viewing.) 

Broadcast Information 

The Hound, Terrier, Non-Sporting, and Herding group competition will be televised live Monday on USA Network from 8-9PM ET and continuing on CNBC from 9-11PM ET. The Sporting, Working, Toy, and Best In Show competition will be televised live Tuesday on USA Network from 8-11PM ET. 

Breed judging highlight videos are available throughout the day on Monday and Tuesday on the Westminster Web site. These highlights will be available after the show, as well. 

To our West Coast viewers: Please note that the West Coast telecast is delayed for your time zone. Since results are posted to our Web site as they occur live, if you want to enjoy the drama of the moment, please avoid the Westminster Web site after 5 p.m. Pacific Time on each evening.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Laurie!

I'll be going!!! Last year, I had such a great time, I wouldn't miss it. I'm definitely up for lunch as well  Last Westminster, there was a picture of me randomly in the NY Times watching the Great Dane breed competition, so maybe we can get in a photo this year as well


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I forgot about your picture from last year Kristin! I am so glad that you are going to take the train up. Yahoo - lunch!

We purchased the $40 tickets last year, which is open seating, but we never ever sat down!! We stood around the ring to watch the show. It was so neat to see all the Havs show. Kristin stayed after lunch and went back to see more of the show, but I had to get home cause a snow storm hit that same day!! I would love to stay longer this time maybe!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm unfortunately not going...but will live vicariously through you all going...and will venture over to my inlaws to watch the whole thing since I'm a cheapo and only pay for bare minimum cable !


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

I work a few blocks away, and should be able to join for a quick lunch... would love to meet some of you in person...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, great minds do think alike. I came on to the forum tonight with the thought that I have to start a Westminster thread because it's only a month away. Poof! there it was.

The $40 and $60 I think are for general admission ($40/one day and $60 might be for both days). The $145 is probably for reserved seating depending on where your seat is. I saw reserved ringside going for $700 a seat, especially for BOB judging. Like Laurie said, we never sat in our seats. Last year the Havs were shown *very* early in the a.m. Then we went back to the benching area and got to see the dogs and their handlers/breeders/owners. That was great to do. We walked around to the vendors and got lots of free stuff.

We went to lunch, the to the Hotel Pennsylvania to see the vendors there. It's really a fun day. I'm so glad Havs show on Tues (unless they change it again) because it is my day off so I don't have to make any excuses. Can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

KristinFusco said:


> Hi Laurie!
> 
> I'll be going!!! Last year, I had such a great time, I wouldn't miss it. I'm definitely up for lunch as well  Last Westminster, there was a picture of me randomly in the NY Times watching the Great Dane breed competition, so maybe we can get in a photo this year as well


Maybe we sould all wear the red boas so we get noticed. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, you should do that Michele! Ha ha!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Have they announced what time the Havs will be showing yet?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I still have my red boa from Nationals that Marj gave me! 
I too hope it is Tuesday cause that is my normal day off too! When anyone hears when the Havs are showing, let us know and maybe we can get a nice group together. Lina, even though you are bringing your new baby home that weekend, will you be able to slip away for a few hours? Your pictures last year were the BEST!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I already replied to you in the last thread, but I don't think I'll be able to make it... we're flying home on the 8th but won't really be home until the 9th at 6am, so I'm not sure I can leave for a long time only on the second day... I live in an apartment so I want to make sure to slowly introduce the puppy to me leaving so that he won't disturb my neighbors too much - one of whom is my landlady! Anyway, I did want to invite you guys along to come and meet Hitchcock after you're done there, though. If any of you have time, I'd love to have you swing by my place.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Uff da! What an invite Lina! Wish I were going to Westminster...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well that would be so cool to meet him that day!! How close are you to the show? taxi ride??


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey All,
The Havanese will for sure be shown on Tuesday, February 10th, but the times have not been posted yet. 

Vallee will be there, and Sarah (my daughter) and I are hoping to go as well, but we may be having puppies very shortly after and will need to stay home to care for momma until she has her puppies. :whoo:So, things are not yet decided for sure about us going even though we have airline tickets and the hotel reserved!! In fact the day I made the airline reservations was the day I realized my girl was in heat!!! Figures the tickets are not refundable!!!:frusty::frusty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Kathy - how exciting for you! I am so glad that I will get another chance to see Vallee!!! Would you like ME to come and take care of Momma & maybe new babies :wink: Just know that they might be missing when you return hehe :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie I'm not all that close to the show, but if you catch a cab and share it it will probably be around $15-20 total for the ride... divided by 4 people that's not so bad. Though you can always take the subway if you want too!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Oh Kathy - how exciting for you! I am so glad that I will get another chance to see Vallee!!! Would you like ME to come and take care of Momma & maybe new babies :wink: Just know that they might be missing when you return hehe :biggrin1:


Hmmm, I would love for you to come Laurie, but you would be searched from head to toe before we allowed you to return to the airport!!! Although maybe there is something we could do to smuggle one in your pocket! LOLOL

Also, I do have teenage boys still at home, while they are wonderful teens, they still are teenageround:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Hey All,
> The Havanese will for sure be shown on Tuesday, February 10th, but the times have not been posted yet.
> 
> Vallee will be there, and Sarah (my daughter) and I are hoping to go as well, but we may be having puppies very shortly after and will need to stay home to care for momma until she has her puppies. :whoo:So, things are not yet decided for sure about us going even though we have airline tickets and the hotel reserved!! In fact the day I made the airline reservations was the day I realized my girl was in heat!!! Figures the tickets are not refundable!!!:frusty::frusty:


Kathy Shhhhhh. I have not told anyone about my puppy yet!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Kathy Shhhhhh. I have not told anyone about my puppy yet!!!!


:ear: Neither have I...........


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

arty:arty: Woo Hoo - teenagers at Kathy's house

It's party time!!!!!! 

See Kathy - it might not be a bad idea for me to come after all -:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> :ear: Neither have I...........


Well we both have to wait till they are born next month then we will both know, but dont tell anyone else ok. LOL


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats Kathy! I will be rooting for Vallee here in Minnesota!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> arty:arty: Woo Hoo - teenagers at Kathy's house
> 
> It's party time!!!!!!
> 
> See Kathy - it might not be a bad idea for me to come after all -:biggrin1:


Hum NOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kathy said:


> Hey All,
> The Havanese will for sure be shown on Tuesday, February 10th, but the times have not been posted yet.
> 
> Vallee will be there, and Sarah (my daughter) and I are hoping to go as well, but we may be having puppies very shortly after and will need to stay home to care for momma until she has her puppies. :whoo:So, things are not yet decided for sure about us going even though we have airline tickets and the hotel reserved!! In fact the day I made the airline reservations was the day I realized my girl was in heat!!! Figures the tickets are not refundable!!!:frusty::frusty:


rhoo--ohh rhastro!!! did someone say puppies??? you will post a thread won't you Kathy? please!!! IWAP!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Well we both have to wait till they are born next month then we will both know, but dont tell anyone else ok. LOL


Back home from work now, so I can respond Leeann. MUM is the word!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Missy said:


> rhoo--ohh rhastro!!! did someone say puppies??? you will post a thread won't you Kathy? please!!! IWAP!


We haven't confirmed pregnancy yet, but if we have puppies, then yes, I will post a thread just for you Missy!!! <grin>


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hum....... YES 
ound:ound: Kathy, are these your first teenagers???? ound:ound:

That is just too funny!!! I think I am going to visit Kathy soon - hmmmm puppies AND party!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Hum....... YES
> ound:ound: Kathy, are these your first teenagers???? ound:ound:
> 
> That is just too funny!!! I think I am going to visit Kathy soon - hmmmm puppies AND party!! Woo Hoo!!


Oh my NO! My oldest will be 30 next month and I have two grandchildren!!! I have 5 children, so I have "been around the block" more then once!!! My boys are great teens, at least right now they are!!! LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha Kathy - I wish I could say that!!!!! My oldest is almost 22 and youngest 18 - so I am smack down in the middle of the college, party time!!!!! I hope your 30 year old is at home taking care of the puppies. You know, I am a LOT older than 30 and very responsible - can I help????ound:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Haha Kathy - I wish I could say that!!!!! My oldest is almost 22 and youngest 18 - so I am smack down in the middle of the college, party time!!!!! I hope your 30 year old is at home taking care of the puppies. You know, I am a LOT older than 30 and very responsible - can I help????ound:


 Thankfully, my 30 year old has his own home!!!

Of course you can come help. Especially around the time mom decides it is time to wean the puppies, that would be a great time for you to come help!!! :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

OK, Laurie--if you are going to go to visit Lina on Tuesday, Guapo is a mere 10 blocks away. But since Michelle and I work late, we may need to play it by ear. I know Guapo would love to see you, especially on his home turf!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Little do you know Kathy - if you asked me to come just clean out the poop, I would do it!!! There is NOTHING like puppy breath!! And If I could afford it right now, I would be a breeder in a second!!! So if you need poop cleaning, a cuddler, a bottle feeder, I am here. Just an FYI - my brother owns a wolf preserve, and at one point he had 17 wolf puppies at his house for 2 months. So I have hand fed lots of babies, - you feed, bath, put in a basket, go to the next, and by the time you are done, all 17 have pooped on each other and need another bath!! If I can hand feed a wolf pup = how hard could a Hav pup be???????/ Can you tell - I wanna be YOU????

OK back to topic, I will be at Westminster, cheering on Vallee, and I hope you will be there too Kathy!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Back off the puppies ladies! Kathy- you go ahead and go to the show and I will take the puppies. In fact, I will even take the puppy daddy! I will just send back whichever puppies I don't find a GREAT HOME FOR-I do have a much bigger house and yard now so they can all stay here! And Missy :nono::boxing: these are 3/4th Dasher puppies. So I am going to keep all the little red pied girls who don't bring sticks in the house! The other 3/4ths of Dasher I want to keep in these puppies!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh but Amanda... wouldn't it fun to hav a Dasher relative(or two) in NE? think of all the places you could go visit just by visiting pups that are related to Dasher. Gee, I never dreamed there would any reds in this breeding... hmmmm, may have to get more serious Kathy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry Amanda, Brad already started negotiations with Kathy last night which included a bottle of Patron mind you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- NM, there are going to be no reds!!!! And you already have black and white so you look else where!

Leeann- He does know the way to Kathy's heart with the tequilla  But you don't want one- Bellatak puppies don't like to play with balls, hate agility and aren't fast so you dont want to look here either!!! :croc: And it was very apparent from my Michigan video that California dogs hate snow!!!

You guys just concentrate on Westminster and don't worry about this litter! I gotta decide if there is enough to share first


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

geesh Amanda, first the mean girl in the playground with a secret and now you won't share!  is it something I said, do I have kooties?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay Missy, I will give you a Kathy kid- in fact you can do a trial weekend with her in Feb. She isn't Kathy's favorite <BG!!!> but you and Leeann can share her and I will even pitch in for some red highlights!!!

P.S. Sarah- you are going to want to go, Leeann married into the jackpot of big handsome Sweds!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

This sounds fun . I want in. Are we going to sit together? Is it a whole day thing? Sorry never went to one.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

you guys crack me up! Well, let's see, the sire of the hopeful litter is out of a red parti so who knows what the puppies might be! That is what is fun, wondering and guessing!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG-Puppies-now I can't wait to hear all about them. You know Kathy I would just love to come to CA and take care of mom & babies-not too sure about dealing with teenagers since my one & only is way pass that age-but then Rommy seems to be doing really good at being a brat so maybe I could bring him to get in trouble with the boys.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Laurie,

Sylvia and I are planning to join in the fun at Westminster. I plan to take the entire day off this time as I heard that I missed out on a lot of fun after I went back to the old job.

See you in front of Duane Reade !

LET'S GO HAVS !


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I just bought my ticket!!! This time, I just bought the 40$ general admissions ticket instead of the pricier reserved seat, because I never even SAT in my seat last year


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Pat,
You are always welcome here but I warn you that you might not go back home! California is a beautiful place with lot's of wonderful people and neezers!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I wanted to repost this as this will be a first for the HCA and Greater New York Havanese Club. If you can't come to Westminster to see all the beautiful Havanese on Tuesday, February 10th then you can come to this Havanese Regional Specialty. It is held in the hotel across the street from the Garden.

*HCA Specialty* hosted by the *Greater New York Havanese Club* 
Saturday, February 7
MB-F Show # 1287 Havanese Club Of America - Saturday February 07, 2009 <http://www.infodog.com/clubs/2009498708.HTM>  
Saturday February 07, 2008 
Judging Panel: Mrs. June Penta - Breed Classes 
Ms. Beth Sweigart - Puppy and Veteran Sweeps 
_both at 
_The Penn Plaza Pavilion Hotel Pennsylvania Mezzanine Floor 
401 Seventh Avenue New York, NY 10001


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Westminster Ring Time Posted*

*RING ONE
JUDGE: Miss Dorothy M. Macdonald​*P.O. Box 332, Carmel Valley, CA 93924​*2:45 PM​*STEWARDS: Mrs. Barbara Birdsall & Mrs. Adele Millett
8 - Toy Fox Terriers 0-0-(7-1)
9 - Silky Terriers 0-0-(5-4)
7 - Miniature Pinschers 0-0-(7-0)
8 - Manchester Terriers (Toy) 0-0-(4-4)
*31 - Havanese 0-0-(15-16)*
63 Total Dogs

Which means Havanese will be in the ring approximately around 3:45 pm.​


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

So do we know who is showing-I know the Top Five Havanese are always invited and then the others are drawn-So that means-Alice & Steve's two Havie's will be there-and Kathy's Valliee Girl will be there so that makes three of the five. I was hoping Hannah would come in & tell us she had sent in Corrinne & Rein's chance but maybe she is holding out for Crufts.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting the time Kathy. I'm so glad it's not 8am like last year. Also, do you know what time the specialty is on Saturday? Can't seem to find a time listed anywhere.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Can we get back to the topic here. I thought we were talking about a party at Kathy's house or has it been moved to Laurie's?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha Ivy - 

Kathy - is that on Tuesday that they are showing?? That would be fabulous, we could all meet in the morning, go to benching, get our free stuff, shop, get lunch, and then go see the Havs!! I just want to be sure that it is on Tuesday that the Havs are showing.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

irnfit said:


> Thanks for posting the time Kathy. I'm so glad it's not 8am like last year. Also, do you know what time the specialty is on Saturday? Can't seem to find a time listed anywhere.


The time for the Saturday show will be posted about a week or so before. Will we be able to see that new grandson or at least a lot of pictures of him?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Miss Paige said:


> So do we know who is showing-I know the Top Five Havanese are always invited and then the others are drawn-So that means-Alice & Steve's two Havie's will be there-and Kathy's Valliee Girl will be there so that makes three of the five. I was hoping Hannah would come in & tell us she had sent in Corrinne & Rein's chance but maybe she is holding out for Crufts.
> 
> Pat (humom to)
> Miss Paige
> ...


Here is the list of the top 5 invites as listed on the Westminster KC web site, beyond that we won't know who got in unless the owners announce it until the show begins. 
*HAVANESE*
CH Bellatak My Funny Valentine
CH Harbor's Pretty Is As Pretty Does
CH Hyatt Walkin' After Midnight
CH Los Perritos-Shallowbrook Heir I Am
CH Yup's Cohiba Esplendido


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ivyagogo said:


> Can we get back to the topic here. I thought we were talking about a party at Kathy's house or has it been moved to Laurie's?


 LOL, well you would have to come to California for that but then I wouldn't be here!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Haha Ivy -
> 
> Kathy - is that on Tuesday that they are showing?? That would be fabulous, we could all meet in the morning, go to benching, get our free stuff, shop, get lunch, and then go see the Havs!! I just want to be sure that it is on Tuesday that the Havs are showing.


Yes, that is on Tuesday.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I can come to California. It's warm there!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ivyagogo said:


> I can come to California. It's warm there!


Yes it is Ivy! We are having the opposite kind of weather that many across the nation are having to deal with. Even here in N. California it has been unseasonably warm! Maybe I should rethink going to NY! Last year it was -15 when I landed in NY and it is looking like this year might not be much better!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Kathy we were a lot lower than 15 this morning. Northern Jersey was seeing -11 below!!! Bring your warm jammies!!

I am so excited, I just got my ticket!!!!! Yahoo!!!!! I will see you all there on Tuesday!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Well Kathy we were a lot lower than 15 this morning. Northern Jersey was seeing -11 below!!! Bring your warm jammies!!
> 
> I am so excited, I just got my ticket!!!!! Yahoo!!!!! I will see you all there on Tuesday!


Laurie, it was MINUS 15 last year when I got off the plane! I thought I was gonna die!!! This California old woman is NOT use to those temps for sure! LOL

I look forward to seeing there. This time, make sure you find me!!! LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:bump: Well, it's getting close. Any plans set, time, etc? Thanks goodness we don't have to be there at the crack of dawn this year.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Michelle, I know I never got back to you with specifics, but I will meet you around 9:30 - I just have to recheck the train schedule. 
Kristin - what time are you heading over there??
Jon & Sylvia - what time were you guys gonna go??
Elizabeth might want to come too .

Anyone else??????

Michelle - althoughI already have my ticket, I just want to prewarn everyone that I might not make it last minute if I get this Da^$^@%#^@^#& Flu that my son got sent home with. My hands are so darned chapped from washing I can barely stand it!!!!!!!

Melissa - I never heard back from you - are you going to make it this year???


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Regretfully I won't be going. I know you all will have a fabulous time though so take lot's of pictures for all of us you can share. 

Don't forget there is a Havanese Specialty this Saturday too at the Penn which is right across the street from the Garden.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Laurie,

My train arrives into Penn Station from Philly at 10 am. I was going to stay with a friend of mine in Tribeca, but I have been so crazy at work that I decided it was better to come in on Tuesday morning instead of Monday night. I have your cell phone #, so I will call or text you when I get in and come find you guys. Yaay I'm so excited!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh NOOOOOO Kathy - you cant make it????:hurt:

We will miss seeing you there!!

That sounds great Kristin


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just read 2:45 - not 3:45 for the Havs. Just an FYI


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

The havs are on at 2:45 on Tuesday????
I want in.
Can we get tickets on the day of , or is it too late??


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> I just read 2:45 - not 3:45 for the Havs. Just an FYI


Yes, the ring time is 2:45 however, if all the dogs/bitches show up that are being shown before the Havanese at that same ring time, then the Havanese would be in the ring about 3:45.

Best to be there at the ring time though as no one will know how many will be shown before and that way you might get a good spot ringside.

I would imagine you can purchase tickets the same day for the daytime event, not sure though about the evening events.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, I'll plan on getting there at 9:30. We can head to the benching area to see all the dogs before the afternoon crowd. I hope we get some good freebies this year and the great ringside spots we had last year. I can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Laurie I am still waiting to see if I can get tickets I should know tomorrow. If Joann did not get then hopefully I can get them online. We would like to meet up with you at 9:30 am where should we meet>>>>


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK - 

9:30 at Duane Reede in Penn Station is the meeting point!!!

My trains will come in at 9:07 or 9:14, depending on which I catch, so that will give me some time to get to Duane Reede. 
Michelle, i will expect to see you there. Elizabeth, let us know if you will make it ( I think that you can get tickets at the door) 
Geri - any chance you can meet us then??

Jon & Sylvia :ear::ear: are you coming then??
Kristin will meet us later.
Melissa will not be making it this year - nor will Kathy  Nor will Lina  Nor will Diana  - I guess that just makes more free stuff for us!! 

Anyone else??? 
Michele - will you be bringing a regular camera? I will bring my flip video if someone can bring a regular camera - then we can get pics for everyone!! 
I am getting very excited!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Have a wonderful time everyone! Look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Have a great time, and I will hope to see some of you on TV! Best of luck to all, and you, Kathy . . . that Vallee is so beautiful!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pictures, pictures! We want pictures!!!!!! 

I've got the show pvr'd so maybe I'll see some of you! :biggrin1:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Have a wonderful time. We'll be watching for you.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

stopping by Madison Square Garden Box office to see they have 2 one day passes available for Tuesday... Keep your fingers crossed - - hold, please!

I was just going to do the afternoon, but I heard the swag bags are pretty good... so I guess I am showing up at around 930am, as well...

Duane Read at Penn Station , it is!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo - another Hav friend!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll see you all at Duane Reed's, 9:30 am. I'll have my camera. I am also going in oln Saturday to the GNYHC show at the hotel. They have 33 Havs entered.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Do we need tickets ahead of time?
I am wanting to go.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I ordered my tickets online thru Ticketmaster. I chose the option to print them myself. I got general admission tickets ($40), because we don't sit in the seats anyway :biggrin1: At judging, we stand ringside. I don't stay for best of show because I would get home too late to get up for work. I would think that reserved seats are sold out or being scalped for $$$$$$.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

You can buy tickets at the box office at MSG; I am sure you can get it the day of the show...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I watched the special last night on CNBC and I have to say I thought they did a very nice job. They covered the history, the joy, excitment of the show, vendors and more.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi all.

Sylvia will most likely not make it. I may make it just for the morning or the Hav's themselves. I hope to see you all.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Good luck to Vallee and have fun everyone! What a wonderful trip, I can't even imagine!

We'll all be waiting for pictures and videos!

Beverly


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

does anyone know when it will be on tv? have a great time everyone!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So far:

9:30 at Duane Reade - 
Michele
Laurie
Elizabeth 
Joann 
Jon - if you are not there by 9:30 should we go in?

Kristin -meeting us later.

Gelbergirl- are you gonna make it?


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

come on Gelbergirl join the fun!!!!!! Yippee im so excited. I am bringing a camera . 
Laurie
Can you bring a large purse or is there regulations on size of purse? I wanted to either bring a bag to put the free stuff in or have a large enough bag.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, i am in, so this is the group to meet @
9:30 at Duane Reade - 
Michele
Laurie
Elizabeth 
Joann 
Jon - if you are not there by 9:30 should we go in?
Gelbergirl
Kristin -meeting us later.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

earfax said:


> Can you bring a large purse or is there regulations on size of purse? I wanted to either bring a bag to put the free stuff in or have a large enough bag.


Hmmmm Kathy make sure you tell David to keep a close eye on Vallee.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, the big bags do make easy dog carriers HHmmmm thanks for the idea Leeann!! 
They give you plastic bags with stuff, so you dont need a huge bag. I am bringing my flip video, but not my camera - because it is just too big. So I am glad that you are Elizabeth


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Have fun everyone! Does anyone know if it will be televised?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Night 1 - Monday 2/9
USA Network 8-9pm and CNBC 9-11pm

Night 2 - Tues 2/10
USA Network - 8-11 pm
This is the night for toy judging and Best in Show

Kathy, I saw Vallee today at the GNYHC show and she showed beautifly. She looks to be in great shape for the Westminster show and sooooo pretty.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Michele! you guys that are going have got to get yourselves in front of the cameras and wave to us!!! Red Boas?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

irnfit said:


> Kathy, I saw Vallee today at the GNYHC show and she showed beautifly. She looks to be in great shape for the Westminster show and sooooo pretty.


Michelle, did you take pictures?? Vallee won the breed yesterday at the Progressive Toy Dog show that always precedes Westminster but today at the Havanese Specialty a bitch called Lotus won the breed and Tiny Thomas won Best of Opposite Sex. Both these dogs came out of retirement for these shows. Both are nice dogs and it is nice to see them come back to the ring.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Now you know, Missy, if *I* was there, I'd be waving my red boa!!! :biggrin1:

Oh, it's going to be fun for those of you going, meeting and seeing dogs you know. Enjoy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Vallee today. Sorry, I didn't get a pic of Lotus. And sorry about the eyes.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I think I might go. I'm trying to get in touch with my GF who lives in NYC to see if I can stay with her. I'm thinking, if I go, I go down Monday afternoon and come home Wednesday morning. I really shouldn't go because this is my busy season at work but I really would like to take a little break. I think I'll take the train down. My friend lives on the Upper Eastside. Hopefully I'll be able to get tickets last minute. I should know by tomorrow.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh, Vallee is stunning!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

:croc: And it was very apparent from my Michigan video that California dogs hate snow!!!

Aww, come on now, Sully Loves the snow! It's the ice that is his nemisis!

Good luck at Westminster to all the Havs entered, and a blast to the people going. I will be watching from home wishing I was there!~


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maryam, I hope that you will be able to make it and meet us there!!

It turns out that my best friend, Melissa, is coming with me. She had three Havanese herself!! She is the one who got the first Havanese, and over the next few years, she and I both ended up with "3" each. Hers are the ones that I babysit every so often, and she mine!! I am so excited to spend the day with everyone!! 
9:30 at Duane Reade!!

Jon, are we waiting for you, or heading in since you might come later??????

Maryam let me know if you can make it - you prob. have my cell number from the playdate, just call and let me know!!!! We would love to have you!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Laurie,

LOL. It's Marianne not Maryam. I know the names are close. I haven't heard back from my friend yet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy, congratulations on her breed win at Progressive. That's wonderful!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Hmmmm Kathy make sure you tell David to keep a close eye on Vallee.


oh I can't a hav home?heehee


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

can't wait to meet y'all tomorrow... I unfortunately do have to be at the office tomorrow... I am picking up the swag bag in the AM, and will be back for the showing of the Havs in the afternoon.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Have fun tomorrow!

Congrats to Kathy and gorgeous Vallee!!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Laurie - any idea on where you guys are having lunch tomorrow?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Kathy and Vallee! Vallee is stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It is so hard to be home this year after experiencing the excitement and magic of Westminster! I keep checking the *Dog Show Poop *blog for updates and they finally posted their first one. (Besides, they have my BIS prediction posted on their blog in photo, so I keep waiting to hear news on her too.)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I finally found the list of Havanese entered:

HAVANESE
Judge: Miss Dorothy M. Macdonald
Day: February 10, 2009
Time: 2:45
Ring: 1

5 Ch Harbor's Red Sky At Night 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 66398301
Date of Birth: June 23, 2007
Breeder: Connie Field
Sire: Ch Tejano's Eye Of The Storm
Dam: Ch K'N'H's She's All Mine
Owner: Dina Planche

*6 Ch Windfall's Kiss Me Kate * - Katie, owned by windfallhavs on the forum
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 49559102
Date of Birth: March 29, 2006
Breeder: Karen O'Leary
Sire: Ch Starkette CEO De Tresors
Dam: Bailey Cleary
Owner: Diane Sako

7 Ch Lynyear's Caramelo De Miramar 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 06070204
Date of Birth: October 13, 2002
Breeder: Buck & Gail Farrenkopf
Sire: Ch Namaskar Bernie Of Fuzzyfarm
Dam: Ch Pocotesoro's Abeja de Carino
Owner: Leora Levy

8 Ch Bonneterre Saltwater Taffy 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 60887003
Date of Birth: January 25, 2007
Breeder: Robert L Lowery & Judy D Sease
Sire: Ch Codicor Evermore Bonneterre
Dam: Bonneterre Keep The Dream
Owner: Joan E Conover & Gregory B Conover

9 Ch Devita's Give Me Liberty 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 68035103
Date of Birth: July 04, 2007
Breeder: Claudia DeVita
Sire: Ch Ashbrook's Cinco Of Mt Breeze
Dam: Ch DeVita's Cuervo Gold
Owner: Claudia DeVita

10 Ch Forsgates Margarita Rose 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TP 07385409
Date of Birth: July 17, 2000
Breeder: Loni Raia & Michael Bruzone
Sire: Ch Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons
Dam: Ch Los Perritos Irmas Gyspy Toy
Owner: Claudia DeVita & Ruthellen Viall

11 Ch Los Perritos-Shallowbrook Heir I Am 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 60803801
Date of Birth: February 02, 2007
Breeder: Clarke Ambrose & Joan Ambrose & Lynn Nieto
Sire: Ch Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons
Dam: Ch Los Perritos Laredo
Owner: Clarke Ambrose & Joan Ambrose & Lynn Nieto

12 Ch Rockhurst's Oh La La 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 75998701
Date of Birth: October 03, 2007
Breeder: Elizabeth Obrecht
Sire: Ch R'Gang's Buster At Rockhurst
Dam: Rockhurt's Shimmering Gold
Owner: Elizabeth Obrecht

14 Ch Rockhurst Miracle Man 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 64998901
Date of Birth: October 05, 2006
Breeder: Elizabeth Obrecht
Sire: R'Gang's Buster At Rockhurst
Dam: Ch Havana June Storm Rockhurst
Owner: Elizabeth Obrecht

15 Ch Hyatt Walkin' After Midnight 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 36421801
Date of Birth: April 05, 2005
Breeder: Rosemary Schroeder
Sire: Ch Askin Wild About Harry
Dam: Ch Payasa Crimes Of The Heart
Owner: Lynn & Ernest Curtis

16 Ch Askin Steppin' To The Bad Side 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 61234106
Date of Birth: December 03, 2006
Breeder: Adam King & Tina King & Rosemary Schroeder
Sire: Ch Harbor's Light In The Night
Dam: Ch Askin Life Of The Party
Owner: Lynn & Ernest Curtis

17 Ch Havanique's Flashy Fiona Of Zivari 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 73889901
Date of Birth: October 26, 2007
Breeder: Jerome Podell
Sire: Ch Rlynn's Hug A Bear By Zujero
Dam: Christorro's Sandy Lil Pawz
Owner: Andrea L Zivari-Giannoglou

18 Ch D'VA's Spellbound In Motion 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 36520601
Date of Birth: February 23, 2005
Breeder: DeeAnna Hinkle & Breanna Ehlers
Sire: Ch D'Va Prince In White Armor
Dam: Ch Coutures Panda-Bear Tapscott
Owner: Deeanna Hinkle & Breanna Ehlers

*19 Ch Bellatak My Funny Valentine *- Vallee, owned by Kathy on the forum
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 47153603
Date of Birth: February 10, 2006
Breeder: Kathy Patrick
Sire: Ch Starkette Pride Of Wincroft
Dam: Ch Amor Good Golly Ms Molly
Owner: John Oakes & Carole Shea & Kathy & Tom Patrick

*20 Ch Yup's Cohiba Esplendido * - last year's Westminster winner
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 42329102
Date of Birth: August 05, 2005
Breeder: Janet Birdsall
Sire: Ch Yup's Man Of The House
Dam: Ch Twins Phantom Of The Opera
Owner: Lauren Goebel & Ms Janet Birdsall

21 Ch Harbor's Pretty Is As Pretty Does 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 56297704
Date of Birth: September 16, 2006
Breeder: Connie Field
Sire: Ch Harbor's Ziggy Stardust
Dam: Ch Lynyear-Harbor Hare'Nochi Guu
Owner: Connie Field

22 Ch Sonrisas' Tiny Thomas 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 11797501
Date of Birth: December 05, 2002
Breeder: Rita Thomas
Sire: Ch Delta Dawn Mijo's Mojo
Dam: Ch Pocopayasos' LJ's Hot Tamale
Owner: Judith McGrath & Rita Thomas

23 Ch Mojito's Desilu De Solana 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 64775603
Date of Birth: May 03, 2007
Breeder: Roxanne Gorelick
Sire: Ch Sonrisas Hijo Del Conquistador
Dam: Ch Pocopayasos' Beanie Baby
Owner: Judith McGrath

24 Ch Sonrisas Hijo Del Conquistador 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 45870003
Date of Birth: June 24, 2005
Breeder: Rita Thomas
Sire: Ch Sonrisas' Tiny Thomas
Dam: Ch Sonrisas' Mis Con Geni Ali T
Owner: Judith Anne McGrath

25 Ch Sherrex's Sweet William 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 55038203
Date of Birth: September 11, 2006
Breeder: Sherrie Mahel
Sire: Ch Massivus Angel's Emilio
Dam: Shelgrande Hycrest Gabrielle
Owner: Thomas S Meade II

26 Ch Blanch-O's Tease The Boys 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 25132001
Date of Birth: March 04, 2004
Breeder: John & Debbie Caponetto & David Stout
Sire: Ch Noblegold Twins Diamond Chip
Dam: Ch Amchardee's Milagro Of LP
Owner: Kim Marcus & S Newcomb & D Stout & V Valentine

27 Ch Fuzzy Farm Devil Made Me Do It 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TP 31329005
Date of Birth: September 21, 2002
Breeder: Steve Lawrence & Alice Lawrence & Judith E Jones
Sire: Ch Starkette Pride Of Wincroft
Dam: Ch Namaskar Angel Of Fuzzyfarm
Owner: Steve Lawrence & Alice Lawrence

28 Ch Fuzzyfarm Devil With A Bluedress 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TP 31329004
Date of Birth: September 21, 2002
Breeder: Steve Lawrence & Judith Jones & Alice Lawrence
Sire: Ch Starkette Pride Of Wincroft
Dam: Ch Namaskar Angel Of Fuzzy Farm
Owner: Steve Lawrence & Alice Lawrence

29 Ch Peekaboos Tails R Made 4 Wagging! 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 73784301
Date of Birth: January 29, 2008
Breeder: Cindy Lisai
Sire: Ch Simon Says Take'm Around!
Dam: Ch Peekaboos Bring On The Kitty Katz
Owner: Cindy Lisai

30 Ch Peekaboos Time Tells All 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 66671401
Date of Birth: June 23, 2007
Breeder: Cindy Lisai
Sire: Ch Peekaboos Devorate Ese Oreo
Dam: Ch Peekaboo Forsgate You See Me
Owner: Cindy Lisai

31 Ch Velocity's Fire N Ice 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 70765502
Date of Birth: October 19, 2007
Breeder: Daniel Yona
Sire: Ch Los Perritos Overlook Iceman
Dam: Ch Salem's Hot Pants On Fire
Owner: Jeffrey Saltzman & Daniel Yona

32 Ch Adorabull That's Better Than Sex 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 65854203
Date of Birth: May 15, 2007
Breeder: David & Darlene Scheiris & Jane Chavez
Sire: Ch Sunberry's That's Carnivale
Dam: Ch That's Right Out Of The Box
Owner: Susan Atwell & David & Darlene Scheiris & Jane Chavez

33 Ch Gingerbred Yukon Jack Desiderio 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 50714104
Date of Birth: April 08, 2006
Breeder: Nona Dietrich
Sire: Ch Sonrisas Tiny Thomas
Dam: Ch Gingerbred Made To Order
Owner: Dr Stephen & Patricia Lucas

34 Ch That's Hot To Trot In Bedlem 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 73584806
Date of Birth: January 15, 2008
Breeder: Anney Geraets & D & Darlene Scheiris & Debbie Barnett
Sire: Ch That's White Hot In Atlanta
Dam: Ch Sunberry That's OK With Her
Owner: David & Darlene Scheiris & D McHugh

35 Ch Ji Jo's Twilight At Mystic 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 71677903
Date of Birth: November 10, 2007
Breeder: Mary & Jimmy Dwyer
Sire: Ch Jijo's Amigo's Of Los Perrito's
Dam: Ch Forseate's Pebbles Of LP
Owner: Susan Atwell & Mary Dwyer

36 Ch Ji Jo's Shame On The Moon At Mystic 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 71677904
Date of Birth: November 10, 2007
Breeder: Mary & Jimmy Dwyer
Sire: Ch JiJo's Amigo's Of Los Perrito's
Dam: Ch Forseate's Pebbles Of LP
Owner: Susan Atwell & Mary Dwyer


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I just love reading the names. Some are really funny and some are very creative.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I totally agree with you, Susan! I love the creativity of some of them. (Just yesterday, one of my girlfriends was saying how stupid their names are.  )


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am very excited about watching. Goodluck to Vallee, and Katee, and last years winner... (was the call name Coby?) I can't wait to see all those little fluffernutters strutting their stuff.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, his name is Coby.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you Kim for finding the names of the entries. I could never find them on the Show's site.

Hi Laurie and all.

As of now I am not sure if I am taking a half day of work or a full day. I will try and inform you as soon as possible if I can make it for 9:30. If you do not see me head in and I will find you. Look forward to seeing everyone !


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Joe, I'm pretty sure the names weren't even listed until this morning. It would make sense that they don't post them until the show starts.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That sounds good Jon - we will see you there no matter what. 
Joann I have no idea where we are going to lunch, last year we just walked around the block and found a nice place. Since there are quite a few of us, we probably will go somewhere we can walk to, and get back to the show in time for the Havs.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

All - unable to make it tomorrow due to a conference call and related activities.


Will be watching via streaming video, try to get in the shots ! ha ha ha
Seriously, I am sure all of your presence there will relax the havs greatly.

Enjoy, and I'll be watching! (with Henry) (woof)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:hurt: I am so sad, when Michele said you were coming I was so excited!
Maybe next year - kisses to Henry!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

:kiss: kisses right back to you from Henry !


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I was watching the coverage tonight after the president was on and saw that the Cairn Terrorist oops  was disqualified, or the judge excused the dog for some reason, could someone fill me in? I missed the reason why and apparently it happened with another dog too.

Good luck and have fun tomorrow everyone!

Thanks!
Beverly


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> I was watching the coverage tonight after the president was on and saw that the Cairn Terrorist oops  was disqualified, or the judge excused the dog for some reason, could someone fill me in? I missed the reason why and apparently it happened with another dog too.
> 
> Good luck and have fun tomorrow everyone!
> 
> ...


 There were two terriers dismissed due to conflict of interest as both those handlers use to work and were mentored by the judge tonight.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ahhh, thanks Kathy, I thought it was something like that but I was confused. What a disappointment that must be! Don't they know in advance who the judge is and take that into consideration? 

Can you get someone else as handler if it comes to this or would that not be allowed? I realize it wouldn't be preferable of course.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, they most certainly could use another handler. One comment made last night (not on the show, of course) is that everyone knows each other at this level so they probably thought they could show their dogs anyway and it wouldn't be any big deal. I have a new level of respect for Judge Peter Green. I'm glad he did that.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> Don't they know in advance who the judge is and take that into consideration?
> 
> Can you get someone else as handler if it comes to this or would that not be allowed? I realize it wouldn't be preferable of course.


Yes, they do know in advance who the judges are going to be and I would think it would be considered. They could have gotten someone else to show the dogs but maybe there is some other kind of conflict there we don't know, like Judge Green could co-own one of the dogs, or sponsored one, who knows, many different things beyond him being their mentor and boss for several years.

I am sure the owners were informed and knew ahead of time as well what the situation was if the dogs won the breed. As they said on tv last night, it is an honor to win the breed and maybe that was good enough for the owners. What was sad too in my opinion was that the audience at the garden was not told why those two dogs were dismissed as they couldn't hear the judge like we could watching it on TV.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I have another question guys. Is it common in other breeds that there are multiple entries owned or co-owned by the same person or people? Is that because the Havanese is still a relatively small breed as far as numbers and breeders goes?

I'm guessing the total number of entries of each breed is correlated to the number of registered dogs of that breed, is that right?

The program I watched after the show last night, made it sound as if the dogs, other than the top 875 (?) are randomly chosen Champions who send in requests. Is that right? If so, it didn't make sense to me that 2 dogs from the same owner would just happen to get chosen. I apologize if this was covered in another thread.

There were lots of shots of Havs in the show after the coverage last night.

Best luck to Vallee this afternoon!!!

Thanks for the info guys! I find it so interesting and I'm always trying to learn!

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> I'm guessing the total number of entries of each breed is correlated to the number of registered dogs of that breed, is that right?
> 
> The program I watched after the show last night, made it sound as if the dogs, other than the top 875 (?) are randomly chosen Champions who send in requests. Is that right? If so, it didn't make sense to me that 2 dogs from the same owner would just happen to get chosen. I apologize if this was covered in another thread.


That is correct. There are just a small number of dogs from each breed that are invited to be there. All the others enter on a lottery system because they have a limit to the number of dogs that can enter. I'm not positive about this, but my understanding is that this is the first year Westminster did not meet that limit, so I don't think anyone got turned away this year. Again, I'm not sure if my info is correct.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> I'm not positive about this, but my understanding is that this is the first year Westminster did not meet that limit, so I don't think anyone got turned away this year. Again, I'm not sure if my info is correct.


You are 100% correct Kimberly.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> Best luck to Vallee this afternoon!!!
> 
> Beverly


Thank you Beverly, There are a many very nice Havanese showing today.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Go Team Forum! I did recognize a lot of the names on today's entries. Which was really cool. I will be at agility class tonight when they air the show, but I am sneaking over to my in-laws to tvo it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Could the clock move *any* slower today???


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OH!!!! BEST of LUCK Vallie!!!!!! Will this section air tonight???????? I want to watch!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Could the clock move *any* slower today???


Hahaha! I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck to all the Havs today!!!

I'm sad I can't be there, but I'm having so much fun with Kubrick and Hitchcock (both completely wiped out from play right now, LOL), I can't really say that I'm THAT sad!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

micki2much said:


> OH!!!! BEST of LUCK Vallie!!!!!! Will this section air tonight???????? I want to watch!!!


The Havanese breed judging should be online later today (or probably tonight), but not on television. They only televise the groups and Best In Show. You'll be able to see the Havanese breed winner in the Toy Group tonight though!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly, I'll be looking for it on the web and group on TV


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Where can I watch it online?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck to our forum Havs today. 
The havanese that won the breed at Eukanuba this year, was is Coby?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Coby was BOB at Wesminster last year. At Eukanuba, Monica went BOB. (I think!)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I know it's been asked before, but I just don't understand why the corded Havs keep placing. Can someone shed the light on this please. I just find that it's such an unattractive look for our breed and they look down right unkempt. I thought the parent club prefers the wavy to curly coats, but it seems to me that the only coats that will cord easily are the curly ones. I guess I am just confused.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Because cording is allowed, and the judging is supposed to be on the good points of the dog's structure and overall assets.

Julia, according to the people who have been involved in cording a long time, the correct coat will cord. The Lawrences show all their dogs with brushed coats and then cord them after they become champions. When I talked to her about cording one of mine, she also recommended that I show my dog brushed until championship was reached.

The video will be up on Westminster's web site, www.westminsterkennelclub.com. You'll need to look for 2009 breed judging videos.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a question... aren't the bichon and havanese from the same family? Why are they in different groups?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

juliav said:


> I know it's been asked before, but I just don't understand why the corded Havs keep placing. Can someone shed the light on this please. I just find that it's such an unattractive look for our breed and they look down right unkempt. I thought the parent club prefers the wavy to curly coats, but it seems to me that the only coats that will cord easily are the curly ones. I guess I am just confused.


Julia, I am not a fan of cording either however, I will say after seeing a few of the cord dogs, you can see nice movement on a corded Havanese very well. I am sure that helps both of these corded dogs in the ring.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly and Amanda for your answers. 
I guess I will never learn to appreciate the corded look. I keep wanting to give those dogs a good bath and a brush out.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish I could have come down today, but I had to much to do. Hopefully I will see you all at Laurie's in the spring.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I know I am in the minority, but I like the look of the corded dogs, especially when they move. I think watching them do agility would be especially impressive, visually and fun to photograph. 
Of course I LOVE the look of a long flowing coat also. It's just a different look, but when you see it and feel it, it doesn't appear dirty or unkempt, IMHO at all.

Beverly

I can't wait for some results!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh cool, number 8 is Pablo's half sister, they share the same dad, Carson! And the dam, Dreamer, is actually Pablo's grandma (his mom's ma) who is owned by Shannon from the forum. How neat. 
They listed my breeder's name wrong, it's Roberta Lowry, not Robert Lowery 

8 Ch Bonneterre Saltwater Taffy
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 60887003
Date of Birth: January 25, 2007
Breeder: Robert L Lowery & Judy D Sease
Sire: Ch Codicor Evermore Bonneterre
Dam: Bonneterre Keep The Dream
Owner: Joan E Conover & Gregory B Conover

ETA: Bonneterre Dream Weaver is Shannon's Dreamer not Bonneterre Keep The Dream


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, I like how they show movement also.

Kim, originally all breeds fell into either Sporting or Non-Sporting group. Eventually, other groups were formed and dogs moved into those groups as they fit. I don't know enough about the Bichon Frise to know why they are in Non-Sporting, but they may have joined during the above time. The Havanese came into AKC and went from Miscellaneous into the Toy Group. Groups are determined by the purpose of the breed and the parent club, not by origin or familial relation. I hope this helps.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beverly I also love the look of the corded havs :biggrin1:

OK so who's getting the phone call to let us know who wins the Breed???


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Any word yet? :ear:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, they should have just gone into the ring a few minutes ago (3:45). With as many Havanese that are entered, it will probably be about 30-45 minutes before the awards are given.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Kim, originally all breeds fell into either Sporting or Non-Sporting group. Eventually, other groups were formed and dogs moved into those groups as they fit. I don't know enough about the Bichon Frise to know why they are in Non-Sporting, but they may have joined during the above time. The Havanese came into AKC and went from Miscellaneous into the Toy Group. Groups are determined by the purpose of the breed and the parent club, not by origin or familial relation. I hope this helps.


Thanks, Kimberly. I figured you'd have an answer for me.

Can't wait to see who wins!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so excited! This is why I always sucked as a competitor! uke: lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

While waiting, if you want to see some of the other winners, you can check out the blog that is being updated regularly: http://dogshowpoop.blogspot.com

I don't keep track of many dogs, but I've been watching Sadie (Scottie) & Spirit (Giant Schnauzer) and both have won their breeds now. Sadie won her group last night and will move into Best In Show tonight. (Spirit is my prediction for Best In Show winner, but I know I'm not in the majority with that prediction. Many are routing for the pointer, Holly.)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm excited too, Beverly. I keep getting these nervous butterflies. My clock seems to keep going in s-l-o-w motion.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I keep checking the site for the video and they don't have it ready yet...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dale, it won't be up for hours. The breed judging isn't even over yet and then they have to process it and upload it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

PJ won the breed and Vallee got BOS


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, congratulations Kathy! Thank you for the update.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on the BOS award Kathy :cheer2: I hope to get to see her in action on the video!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy! That is awesome for you and Vallee! :cheer2:

I'm not sure who PJ is, but congrats to him too!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Kathy & Vallee! 

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:clap2: Congrats Kathy, Vallee and PJ!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

PJ is #11 when the video goes up. 

Ch Los Perritos-Shallowbrook Heir I Am 
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 60803801
Date of Birth: February 02, 2007
Breeder: Clarke Ambrose & Joan Ambrose & Lynn Nieto
Sire: Ch Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons
Dam: Ch Los Perritos Laredo
Owner: Clarke Ambrose & Joan Ambrose & Lynn Nieto


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kimberly, you can tell my clock is s..l..o..w...lol It listed the time here for 2:45 and I thought those folks would be faster...haha

Congrats to Kathy and Vallee....woohoo!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: *BOS :cheer2: CONGRATULATIONS KATHY & VALLEE!!!! :cheer2:*


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy and Vallee, what a wonderful win!!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay!! Congratulations Kathy and Vallee! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LuvCicero said:


> Kimberly, you can tell my clock is s..l..o..w...lol It listed the time here for 2:45 and I thought those folks would be faster...haha


Ha ha! If you look at that page with the breed videos, it is just showing the first toy breeds are getting posted and they probably showed around 8-9am this morning. Havanese were one of the last toy breeds to show, so you can wait and watch the other toy breeds get uploaded and it will give you a better idea of when the Havanese will be uploaded. I hope we'll have access to streaming video some day in the future, but I think I'm just going to make a point of going from now on! LOL


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Kathy and Vallee!
Now since I'm asking all the questions and showing how little I know...what does BOS stand for in this instance?

Thank you guys for bearing with me on all of this!
And congrats to PJ!
Can't wait to see the video!

Beverly


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

best of opposite sex...right? so i'm assuming pj's a boy?!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Ha ha! If you look at that page with the breed videos, it is just showing the first toy breeds are getting posted and they probably showed around 8-9am this morning. Havanese were one of the last toy breeds to show, so you can wait and watch the other toy breeds get uploaded and it will give you a better idea of when the Havanese will be uploaded. *I hope we'll have access to streaming video some day in the future, but I think I'm just going to make a point of going from now on!* LOL


Especially so you can visit Hitchcock when you come!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

HAVANESE
Judge: Miss Dorothy M. Macdonald
Day: February 10, 2009
Time: 2:45
Ring: 1

*11 Ch Los Perritos-Shallowbrook Heir I Am *
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 60803801
Date of Birth: February 02, 2007
Breeder: Clarke Ambrose & Joan Ambrose & Lynn Nieto
Sire: Ch Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons
Dam: Ch Los Perritos Laredo
Owner: Clarke Ambrose & Joan Ambrose & Lynn Nieto

19 *Ch Bellatak My Funny Valentine *
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 47153603
Date of Birth: February 10, 2006
Breeder: Kathy Patrick
Sire: Ch Starkette Pride Of Wincroft
Dam: Ch Amor Good Golly Ms Molly
Owner: John Oakes & Carole Shea & Kathy & Tom Patrick

23 * Ch Mojito's Desilu De Solana *
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 64775603
Date of Birth: May 03, 2007
Breeder: Roxanne Gorelick
Sire: Ch Sonrisas Hijo Del Conquistador
Dam: Ch Pocopayasos' Beanie Baby
Owner: Judith McGrath

27 *Ch Fuzzy Farm Devil Made Me Do It *
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TP 31329005
Date of Birth: September 21, 2002
Breeder: Steve Lawrence & Alice Lawrence & Judith E Jones
Sire: Ch Starkette Pride Of Wincroft
Dam: Ch Namaskar Angel Of Fuzzyfarm
Owner: Steve Lawrence & Alice Lawrence

16 *Ch Askin Steppin' To The Bad Side *
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 61234106
Date of Birth: December 03, 2006
Breeder: Adam King & Tina King & Rosemary Schroeder
Sire: Ch Harbor's Light In The Night
Dam: Ch Askin Life Of The Party
Owner: Lynn & Ernest Curtis

20 *Ch Yup's Cohiba Esplendido *
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 42329102
Date of Birth: August 05, 2005
Breeder: Janet Birdsall
Sire: Ch Yup's Man Of The House
Dam: Ch Twins Phantom Of The Opera
Owner: Lauren Goebel & Ms Janet Birdsall


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

does anyone have a pic of PJ and Vallee???
And can someone explain who they are in relation to this forum?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

gelbergirl, Vallee is Kathy's dog (the one who posted above about the wins on post #159). PJ is not on the forum.

Here's a funny picture I took of her at last year's Westminster - she really is a beauty!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think it is her birthday as well!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just got home from Westminster & had a FABULOUS time!!!!! What a great day we had!! Seeing all the dogs, shopping, meeting the Havs, and the finally was seeing Vallee get Best of Opposite Breed!! She is such a beatiful girl and was very proud of herself!! Elizabeth took MILLIONS of pictures so hopefully she will post tonight or tomorrow. I did a video of the entire Hav show, and will try to post it in the next day or so. 

Kathy - congrats to you and Vallee!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I was SO excited to see Vallee's win . . . I love her white mustache! Congrats Kathy!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay! Congrats to Kathy and Vallee!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I just got home from Westminster & had a FABULOUS time!!!!! What a great day we had!! Seeing all the dogs, shopping, meeting the Havs, and the finally was *seeing Vallee get Best of Opposite Breed*!! She is such a beatiful girl and was very proud of herself!! Elizabeth took MILLIONS of pictures so hopefully she will post tonight or tomorrow. I did a video of the entire Hav show, and will try to post it in the next day or so.
> 
> Kathy - congrats to you and Vallee!!


Laurie, you do mean best of opposite SEX right? LOL, I think I poked you on the head too many times yesterday!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

lol, that sounds like something I would say! That is what I thought it was, but I wanted to be sure.

Huge congrats Kathy!

What do you mean you'll TRY to post the pics and video in the next day or so?! Have a little sympathy for the rest of us poor folks!

Beverly


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy & Vallee! Vallee has a wonderful breed win picture on the Westminster site.

Congratulations to Lynn Nieto & Clark & Joan Ambrose on their Best of Breed win. My dog nephew is a Lynn Nieto dog and he is the reason I found and fell in love with this wonderful breed.

They are both wonderful representatives of the breed.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

The English Setter is beautiful!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My pick didn't make it to Breed so I am out! You know what is bad about this show, I want all the breeds! I just need to remind myself, I can't keep up with my Havanese let alone a sporting breed!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats Kathy and Vallee. What a great win! And congrats to Joan and Clark Ambrose and Lynn Nieto for PJ's BOB win. 

We had a great time today and saw such beautiful dogs. Laurie, glad you made your train and got home safe.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, just saw PJ! He is beautiful! I like that the announcers mentioned buying from a reputable breeder right after PJ's walk.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And he repeated how important health testing is. Good for him for saying so! I liked the part where he said that it doesn't cost any more to buy from a reputable breeder than from "other sources". So true.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

And I just have to add... that Maltese, Marcus, has the an amazing coat! Wow... so shiny.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

PJ did the breed proud! He was indeed gorgeous on TV and they showed him really well. Kudos too to the announcer and his big plug for health testing and quality breeders! :clap2:

Beverly


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I definitely agree!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly, Lina and Beverly, I agree.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> And he repeated how important health testing is. Good for him for saying so! I liked the part where he said that it doesn't cost any more to buy from a reputable breeder than from "other sources". So true.


:whoo:I hope everyone remembers that!:whoo:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> PJ did the breed proud! He was indeed gorgeous on TV and they showed him really well. Kudos too to the announcer and his big plug for health testing and quality breeders! :clap2:
> 
> Beverly


Beverly, I was just going to say the same thing! I was so grateful the commentator made such an important comment about health testing and finding reputable breeders while the Havanese were on TV. It was so much fun today, thanks to all of the people who could meet up today for the show!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, they even stressed the cost being the same! Great job announcer!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree, I loved the announcer. That was my first time seeing PJ, he reminded me a lot of his dad but I have only seen his dad once in person.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Darn, I missed it! I see in my t.v. listings that Westminster will be on in an hour or so. I hope they show the Havanese. How perfect the announcer mentioned good breeders and health testing. Kudos to him!

Way to go Kathy and Vallee! What a huge achievement! Having seen Vallee shown on a couple different occasions, I can tell you she is a fabulous Havanese. Congratulations! :whoo:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy and Vallee!!! You must be so excited!!:whoo::whoo: I am so glad Vallee won, I have always thought she is just the most beautiful havanese dog.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay, how can you NOT love a dog named "Stump"?

All beautiful dogs! 

Congrats to the Lawrences, I didn't realize it was their puli that was BOB!

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I know isn't that a fun name for a Sussex! That is a breed, I can say I dont think I have ever met up close and personal.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea Vallee! I just love that little neezer!

PJ did us proud and the announcer was perfect! 

Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kathy and Vallee. Great win. Congratulations!! PJ is a beautiful dog. They must be over the moon tonight. And I picked Stump for Best of Show. My poor babies thought I had lost it when he won. I was screaming and clapping. What a wonderful story too. Great show! Wish I could have been there with all of you who went.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I haven't had a minute yet to even look at what I've pvr'd, but I did find out about Vallee winning best of opp. sex! :whoo: * CONGRATULATIONS, Kathy !!!!!!!* That means we are most definitely celebrating with Margheritas in Chicago! :biggrin1: Vallee is just gorgeous.

Congratulations as well to Lynn Nieto & Clark & Joan Ambrose on their Best of Breed win. Very nice!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats to Kathy, PJ and Vallee!:whoo:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

loved the announcer saying that about buying from a reputable breeder who health tests and that it doesn't cost any more. awesome.

i have to say i was bummed that spirit the giant snauzer didn't get BIS. her handler was amazing to watch, she just floated with that dog and really put the spotlight on that amazing bitch. i couldn't help myself...i so wanted to type amazing bitch all my life, i think.

congrats to all of you show folk and especially kathy and vallee.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I really liked Stump and am really glad he won, though I also liked Spirit and Sadie. They were all beautiful... I loved that Puli!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I just watched the video of all the Havanese in the ring, now I have to go back and watch it again to see if I can see any forum members standing on the side lines.

Here's the link to the video:

http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=1009081


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> My pick didn't make it to Breed so I am out! You know what is bad about this show, I want all the breeds! I just need to remind myself, I can't keep up with my Havanese let alone a sporting breed!


Ha! That's how I am too! I loved the Irish Wolfhound and the Puli and the Afghan Hound. Can you imagine grooming the Afghan's coat, though? That must take some serious commitment.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too took a video of the entire Hav showing - Since there is another video out there, maybe I dont need to post it. All the forum members were standing behind me so you wont see any of us in it. 

I was so thrilled to see these babies go around the ring. So so many beautiful Havs. PJ was extremely Handsome and of course Vallee, just beautiful. There were others in the ring who had some of the most beautiful colored Havs!! I hope that Elizabeth is able to post her pics soon!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So I was reading more about Stump and I was surprised- he was owner handled and not campaigned at all for 2008. Then besides that being 10 years old... Wow! It is really is a cool and surprising story 

The video is up and there are some nice Havanese. But as always I crave more Vallee! Kathy- I think she should come down south to play cause I miss seeing her in the ring


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kim- The afghan is one of my favorite to watch. I was able to play with one at a conformation class and I was disappointed though... he just didnt have much personality and boy was he stubborn!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

It was great to see Laurie, Michele and Kristin, and to meet Marianne, Elizabeth and Joanne. What wonderful individuals to spend the day with. 

In the Westminster video if you look closely in the left hand corner by the "Award of Merit" sign that pile of stuff is our freebees and just above you can occasionally see Laurie (seated) and you can just notice in the beginning Marianne standing behind Laurie. 

Elizabeth took many wonderful pictures and I look forward to seeing them. Thank you.

Look forward to next year's Westminster and the many playdates to come and the many members of this great forum who I have not meet.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you for the link, Leeann! That was a lot of fun to watch. Maybe Kimberly or Debbie can tell me...... is that one of Beth/Rockhurst's dogs that handler Alison has? I think she's the 3rd Hav showing. Vallee is as pretty as ever. There's a beautiful sable right after Vallee ! Nice. 

Congrats to all the Havs at Westminster!

I really wish there was a ban on hair brushing while IN the ring! :frusty: I figure if the dog ain't groomed well enough by then, then forgetaboutit. I know there must be some valid reasons for it, but it's a pet peeve of mine and I cringe whenever I see it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

joemodeler said:


> It was great to see Laurie, Michele and Kristin, and to meet Marianne, Elizabeth and Joanne. What wonderful individuals to spend the day with.
> In the Westminster video if you look closely in the left hand corner by the "Award of Merit" sign that pile of stuff is our freebees and just above you can occasionally see Laurie (seated) and you can just notice in the beginning Marianne standing behind Laurie.
> Elizabeth took many wonderful pictures and I look forward to seeing them. Thank you.
> Look forward to next year's Westminster and the many playdates to come and the many members of this great forum who I have not meet.


I'm sure you all had a great time together. I know how friendly forum members are on here and in person and I sure wish I was there to enjoy it with you all !


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Kathy and Vallee!!! And thanks Leeann for posting the video. I missed it on TV and just watched the video. They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Marj, I feel the same way that you do about brushing!! The Yorkie was on the table and being brushed while he was being judged! There were others too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie, I want to see your video too. I didn't get enough with theirs. Puleeze!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations to Kathy and Valle!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ok Geri but it might take me a while - I taped the whole thing!!!!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I think the announcer was spot on in poo pooing the lady in asking questions about the Havs. Instead he promoted the truest fact before thinking about getting one research them and where they are coming from. Get them from a breeder, they cost the same. You get what you pay for in spades getting them from a breeder who tests. It does show the AKC is a bit alarmed by the rise in registrations. And who else read the body language on that judge? What an open book, it was even easier to tell he was displeased with PJ. I don't get it he was darling and I think showed better then others in the group I am really biased though! He gave a micro-expression of displeasure while feeling him up and again after the initial down and back. Dh says it is not fair to profile while watching a dog show, it what I do though you can't just turn it off. I guess I would have been happier with Valle up there, again bias!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I didn't notice anything like that with the judge, though I guess I wasn't paying that much attention to him.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

This was a great show, congratulations to all.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a fun video! Thanks!
Congrats to all...they were all amazing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well we could not hear the announcer, but the judge was fabulous. We were all saying how it appeared that she really loved the dogs, when she checked their faces, she would smile at them, and she was really looking carefully and appeared to be doing her best to pick the best and didnt have a "pre picked" winner in her head. I was very impressed.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, I like showing to her too. She is always so good with the dogs.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

You ALL are the best! THANK YOU are such two small words to express my gratitude to you all for your heartfelt congrats! Vallee loves her fan club and David said it was awesome to hear the cheers from you all that were there. Winning BOS at the Westminster Kennel Club 133rd show was an honor. PJ showed beautifully in the group ring. When I called Lynn last night to congratulate her she was over the top as she should be! 

I look forward to seeing all the pictures taken of the show. 

Hugs,


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations to Valee and Kathy for the BOS win. And cogratualtions to PJ on the BOB, he is a beautiful dog.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I wonder if the Breed judge was the same person that they had at the NY Specialty on Saturday? She seemed to get a kick out of the hav's personalities as well.

The handler for PJ was handling on Saturday as well as on Tuesday night.

Also, i was just reading about "Stump" (so cute). His owner says he decided only 5 days before to bring the dog to Westminster. 

Congrats to all the winners, and belly scratches to all.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Laurief said:


> I too took a video of the entire Hav showing - Since there is another video out there, maybe I dont need to post it. All the forum members were standing behind me so you wont see any of us in it.
> 
> I was so thrilled to see these babies go around the ring. So so many beautiful Havs. PJ was extremely Handsome and of course Vallee, just beautiful. There were others in the ring who had some of the most beautiful colored Havs!! I hope that Elizabeth is able to post her pics soon!!!!


working on it. I took 4oo pictures lol so I need to edit out the baaaadd ones. Should have them ready in a day or two


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She might be the same one, I am not sure, but I can say that she was judge to lots of other breeds before they did the havs - and she was like this wtih ALL the other breeds too. It was so apparent that she just loves dogs!! And she did seem to "inwardly" smile during a lot of the Havs antics. I hope to see her as a judge again.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Maybe Kimberly or Debbie can tell me...... is that one of Beth/Rockhurst's dogs that handler Alison has? I think she's the 3rd Hav showing.


Yes Marj, both 'Miracle" and "Gina" where in the show.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations, Kathy & Vallee! What an exciting win!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulation Kathy & Vallee. Vallee did a great job, what a beautiful dog. I had a wonderful time at the show. It was great. There were so many beautiful havs. Lots of variety of colors. They were so fun to watch. I loved meeting and hanging out with the "forum crew". A special Thank You to Michelle. I can't wait for Nationals. :whoo:

I was so mad at myself, I left my camera home on the table. Elizabeth took lots of pictures with her great new camera. Can't wait to see them Elizabeth.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Congras Kathy & Vallee-just wish I could have been there to see that beautiful gal strut her stuff-she is one beautiful dog.

Hugs to both of you-and Extra treats for Vallee.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

gelbergirl said:


> I wonder if the Breed judge was the same person that they had at the NY Specialty on Saturday? She seemed to get a kick out of the hav's personalities as well.


No, the judge on Saturday as different then the one Tuesday and there was yet a different judge for the show on Friday.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi just to let you know I posted the pictures under a new thread Westiminster 2008 ( I know I goofed) Dog show. I hope you like them. Laurie got a lot of kisses from one havanese Willie. 

Laurie I have a picture of those shoes up also.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats to Kathy and Vallee


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

pjewel said:


> Laurie, I want to see your video too. I didn't get enough with theirs. Puleeze!!


I agree, I can't wait to see your video. I loved the one you took of National.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Debbie! That's what I thought. 

It is a pleasure to watch a judge that truly loves what he/she is doing. I never thought I'd enjoy a judge, thinking it was the dogs I would oooh and aaaah over, but the more shows I attend, the more I look at handlers, judges, people outside the ring and it's all just fascinating to me!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Now the picture of the red shoes are strictly for Melissa. I figures she would get a kick out of seeing red shiny flats at Westminster. They certainly dont compare to yours though!!!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

*OK - I Finally Get It*

We watch Westminster every year and always love the beautiful dogs, but I never really understood the significance of finding a great breeder until lately.
When we fell in love with the Hav down the street last winter and decided to get one, we were in Florida. I started researching the breed, and discovered the health concerns. Our goal became to find the puppy we would love at first sight, but only from a breeder who could verify testing of the puppy's lineage. We visited about 4 breeders and met lots of wonderful puppies, before falling for Brody. His breeder made a very big deal about his sire being a champion of Los Perritos, but I didn't really understand what that meant. 
Then, after seeing PJ take BOB I decided to go on Los Perritos website and look at his pedigree, and look at my Brody's. Wow! They are related on both sire and dam sides.
Now I know why he thinks he rules! 
Seriously, the process of a little research made me feel so good about the meticulous testing and careful selection that goes into breeding. My hat is off to all the fine breeders out there. I also loved the announcer making the point of the value of a good breeder.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You know, Brody's mom, that is so nice to hear!  I'm actually in a discussion on a Quebec dog forum about this and there are those that say "there's nothing wrong with not having papers or getting a mixed breed". I agree! It's not in the so-called papers that one needs to emphasize, because any breeder can register a litter with AKC or CKC. Doesn't mean they are a healthy litter! I have nothing against mixed breeds either. Love them and know that they bring a ton of joy to many families, as do pure breds. 

My thinking is that what you probably want to look for the most is the health testing and treatment of the breeders' dams, sires and puppies. To me, that is more important than any "papers", but many who do show, and win championships are also ones that health test. No, not all do and not all are honest, but odds are that you can follow the lineage of their dogs and find out for yourself about how well they health test.

Good to know that about Brody, isn't it? He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Marj,

thanks for the kind words about my boy . . and I am happy that we total novices did due diligence in searching for a puppy with evidence of health testing. (and I agree, it was very important to us that the dogs appeared well-cared for and well-loved when we visited the breeder). Brody was 5 months old because he was being evaluated for show - his breeder thought he might be getting a bit too long from nape to tail to please the judges, so we got a sweet, well-socialized, handsome boy. . .He has brought such happiness, that the papers really don't matter; just that he is healthy.

mary


----------

